# What would be the best way to repair broken guides ... ?



## Sar315 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have Ocean Master 12 ft 3-6 oz rod (from BassProShop)

Today I inspected guides and found out that out of 6 guides 4 !!! are broken - cracks in rings, though rings are in place - they didn't fell of.

40mm ring - OK
30mm - broken
20mm - OK
16mm - broken
12mm - broken
tip ~8mm - broken

My question is, what would be the easiest/affordable/cheap/reliable way to fix it.

Should I just replace broken guides ?
I made a research, looks like Fuji BHVLG have same sizes, except BHVLG doesn't have 12mm guide at all, but I figure I can use Fuji 12mm from other series.

Is it difficult to replace tip, is it hot glued or if not - how do I remove it ?

Would it make sense to remove all guides and put Fuji low riders or something "advanced" ? If yes, can I put new guides on places where old ones were ? (Fuji recommends different spacings and different number of guides then I have on Ocean Master)

btw, I am using braid if it matters.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I would buy all new alconites now since most are broken. Not to expensive or even look at buing the Batson Alps. I have not used them yet but love how they look and have buddies that love them.

If this is a spinning rod, which I think it is since there is a 40MM stripper guide you ought to consider playing around with the guides.

Maybe go 
size 20 blcag (low rider)
size 16 bmnag
size 12 bmnag
size 12 bmnag
size 10 bmnag
size 10 bmnag


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

You could look at the Fuji Hardaloys (BSVOG or BNLG); great bang for the buck. I also use BNOGs for a lot of repairs


----------



## Sar315 (Jun 21, 2009)

Jebson38 said:


> I would buy all new alconites now since most are broken. Not to expensive or even look at buing the Batson Alps. I have not used them yet but love how they look and have buddies that love them.
> 
> If this is a spinning rod, which I think it is since there is a 40MM stripper guide you ought to consider playing around with the guides.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is a spinning reel. And I don't mind to pay more for more durable guides (hardaloy or whatever won't break)

Can I use lowrider guides if reel seat doesn't "tilt" reel toward the rod as it is done on lowrider rods ?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Just noticed it was spinning might try looking at Fuji BYLG, BLVLG, BLVOG, 

I agree with Jebson, you have a great opportunity here to fine tune that rod some to really fit your style


----------



## Sar315 (Jun 21, 2009)

WALT D. said:


> Just noticed it was spinning might try looking at Fuji BYLG, BLVLG, BLVOG,
> 
> I agree with Jebson, you have a great opportunity here to fine tune that rod some to really fit your style





WALT D. said:


> You could look at the Fuji Hardaloys (BSVOG or BNLG); great bang for the buck. I also use BNOGs for a lot of repairs


BYLG, BLVLG and BLVOG- are single legged guides. Are they strong enough to survive surf casting ? (considering that original two legged guides failed)

Looks like that BNLG and BNOGs are casting guides?


What would be better BSVOG are BHVLG ?
Both are hardalloys but BSVOG are lower in height.


I don't want to replace all guides next year


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I wasn't sure what you had on the OM, all the 12' spinners I've built have been primarily built with double leg guides. I would say for your case out of the mix you should probably take a close look at the BSVOGs. Most rod builders use a combination of tall and low frame guides, and sometimes double and single leg guides on the same rod; it all depends on how it lays out.


----------

